# Melina-Efthymiadis Lines,



## David Greenwood (May 23, 2009)

Hi Everyone, 
I have managed to find information on all vessels I have sailed in as a passenger or crew but my very first nautical experience eludes me....
Does anyone have any information on the "Melina" ? 
I cruised in her in 1970 when she was owned and operated by Efthymiadis Lines of Greece. She was about 7000tons and on charter to "Clarksons Holidays", part of the Court Line group.

Would much appreciate any news of her history.

kind regards from a sun drenched Amsterdam ,

David


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Maybe this is the one you're looking for.
http://www.miramarshipindex.org.nz/ship/show/123393
Listed as belonging to C.S.Efthymiadis
Cheers
Kris


----------



## David Greenwood (May 23, 2009)

Cheers Kris, a result !!!

thx David


----------



## captainwolf (Nov 29, 2018)

*Melina*

Hi David, my Father was the captain of Melina. I have photos and have managed to gother some information about the beautiful cruiseship.


----------



## HENRY J CASCIARO (Mar 14, 2007)

captainwolf said:


> *Melina*
> 
> Hi David, my Father was the captain of Melina. I have photos and have managed to gother some information about the beautiful cruiseship.


Have just seen this post from over two years ago and was wondering whether you are the son of Captain Vagelis Kathreptis whom I know was the Melina’s captain throughout her career. Reason I ask is that she was always one of my very favourite Greek ships and would like to get in touch with you and hopefully share some rare do***ents and images of her. I am also a member of an Efthymiadis Lines group on Facebook and a moderator for ‘We Love the Smaller Cruise Ships’ group which has many posts and images which I have uploaded from my collection. It would be great to hear from you. Best regards, Henry Casciaro.


----------

